# North Star Kidding *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded! w/ pics*



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Doe - Buck - Kid Percentage

Katie - Rush - 75
Calypso - Rush - 94.7
Rose - Rush - 88
Narcissus - Rush - FB
Patoink - Rush - FB
Spirit- Rush - 88

(rush got some action this year as my only Boer buck  

They're all due April 18-24th 
I'll put some pics up... the weather is nasty blizzard right now, but.. I'll get some good side shots and we can guess #'s!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

Can't wait to see baby bump pictures! Blizzard, for real? Oh my! Now how did you manage to get all of your girls to come into heat at the same time for kidding so close like that? Wish I could do that! You are going to be SOOOO busy. Can't wait to see those kids from Rush. I'll bet they are going to be absolutely gorgeous. :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

sad update:
went out to get pics, and Calypso is stringing goo .... oh crap
I put her in a stall, and it was a terrible birth, head had to come out sideways, the huge buckling was premature (eyes sealed shut) and only lasted an hour. 
He was a minimal paint, dark headed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

I am so sorry Katrina.......Rush's baby.. that is very sad... my heart goes out to you...  :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

 I'm so sorry, Katrina. Is Calypso doing okay?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

fine, just stuffing her face with alfalfa. lol


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

:hug: Im so sorry Katrina.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

Oh shoot that's too bad. So sorry.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

Sorry to hear you lost one. I am glad that the doe is doing fine tho!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

yeah, I'm happy for her at least. she is by far my most friendly, home raised doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

:hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!!*

OKAY

back on track here...

Narcissus



















Katie (The Behemoth)










Spirit










She always looks SO happy :roll:

Rose

..dangit, forgot the pics of her... hmmm

AND...Just for fun...










3miles from my place, Pioneer Peak (yesterday)










Calypso who kidded prematurely last week (left) and Katie


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

Wow, big beautiful girls, love their length & body capacity! Is that Hayrackitus on Narcissus?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

LOL yes, a severe case of hayrackitis. 
Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

Beautiful Does Katrina... :thumb:

Some look like maybe carrying trips and others twins.... Glad they are doing well... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

They are all so beautiful! And I LOVE the pic of the peak wow the scenery there is amazing!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

yeah I LOVE it here. Everyday is so different. I find my self pulling over while driving and taking pictures like a tourist!! hehe


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

I think you need to have a "TGS retreat" at your place! Very beautiful. Can't wait to see Rush's first kids!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Pictures* guesses welcome!*

hehe that'd be fun! Goat BBQ at 1am in the bright sunlight!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

OK Narcie is in labor, up and down, arched tail and majorly pissed off! hehe

lets see some healthy kiddos


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Crossing my fingers and toes your doe delivers successfuly and has beautiful healthy kids! Come on Narcissus!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

ugh.. still nothing. occansionally she'll arch her tail, stretch out and lay down. no mucus. I know last year I had to manually dilate her after 15 hours of prelabor and then 2 hours of actual pushing...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

well I found that my doe just never progressed to pushing because a kid was stuck.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

tried to go in, and couldnt even get my whole hand inside. from what I can tell, she's dilated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Oh Katrina...how exciting.....I am praying... All goes well..... :hug: ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

How exciting! I hope all goes well and can't wait to see some pics of your beautiful new kids!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

I'm playing the waiting game now

gotta go to a orthodontic appt. :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Darn appointments.... Do you have someone to watch her while you are gone? :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

no, but it will only be an hour..hopefully
she really hasnt gotten down to business yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

:hug: ray:

Kids soon............. :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Well I'm back
Narcie is laying in the barn, not much change.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

:hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

she's got a bit of white mucus, still laying around eating


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Oh that stress of waiting.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

typical hehe.... Hope she decides to give them up soon!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Anything yet Katrina?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Narcissus in labor 4/18**

Anything? :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Went out just now to check on everyone before heading to bed. Katie (50% Boer) is out by herself, being talkative. I drug her into the stall and went to go grab some fresh straw, I turn around...kid on the ground! Everything went great and she delivered two bucks within 3 minutes.  Good DAY!
one is a traditional, dark brown head, wide blaze
other is larger and has white ears.. he gets it from his mama!  RUSH BABIES


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

That is awesome news! I'm so happy for you! You were due for an easy happy outcome. I can't wait to see pics. I too got a couple kids tonight and am feeling your joy! :leap:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

1st



























2nd


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Oh...My...Goodness!!! They are wonderful! They both look as healthy and well pampered (by mama) as you can get. What time did she kid and what the heck is going on with Narcie?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Congratulations. What beautiful babies. And fast delivery, wow. Good job Katie!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

congrats Katrina


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

bruisers!! congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

not much with Narc. I got some 'words' for her.. hehe..hopefully SOON!
They were born 10:15-10:24pm AK time. 
I really wish it was sunny out today! It's the first overcast day in awhile, supposed to rain.

Thanks everyone!! They're even cuter now dried off lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Awwww cute cute cute! Congrats!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

Awwww....Katrina congrats... :hi5: they look like nice thick kids....very cute ...  need to see those dry off pics when you get time... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

They are adorable! I was sure Katie would be having trips!!! Guess those must be BIG hefty boys.... can't wait to see the dry pics!

How is your other doe doing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded 4/20**

1st Buckling ... 8.15lbs



















2nd 7.67lbs










Together:










 !!!

And... proud momma!










no more kiddos yet! Spirit has some mucous, not much though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

Look at those adorable faces  Love those chunky babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

Rush did well...  they are chunky and beautiful.... now.. if you can get the doelings to appear.... out of the other does :wink: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

How adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

yep, so proud of Rush 

more babies please!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

:hi5: :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

They are gorgeous!  You can tell that Rush gave them some nice mass! Adobable pictures, congratulations!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

They are such cute lil guys! And I love the headshot of mama!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

I can't get over... the 1st bucklings pic... he stands like a show goat...already


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

Beautiful!!!! Great pictures!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

YES. that 1st buckling... WOW! I love him. the 2nd is nice, but considerably smaller

both got bo-se shots just now...they hate me! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

I know Katrina... super nice.. they both are... I was looking at the show quality in him... he is already doing the stance.. :wink: :thumb:

They will get over the shot quickly...and forgive you.. LOL :laugh:


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Katie Kidded Fluffy Pics!**

Both gorgeous babies! congratulations. Can't wait to see the rest of the babies. :stars: 
We had a boer mama give birth to quads this year but one died. Are quads rare? She had triplets last year too.
Brenda


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit Kidded!**

Quads arent as common but not unheard of 

Last night at exactly 4am I woke up and had the urge to go check on the preggo ladies. I had been at a goat show and AI clinic the ENTIRE day and had just slept for three hours. Spirit had JUST pushed out a good sized buckling with spotted legs! Ack! So I grabbed my towels and dried him off. and waited for her to present the next one. about 20 minutes later came ANOTHER buckling! (argh) he's a correct, and just a pinch smaller. Both are up and nursing, Spirit is a great mom! 
YAWN 
Pics later today. can't tell much about them now, except they have the most beautiful Boer heads EVER born here (YIPEE!)


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit Kidded!**

Congratulations! I'm staying tuned for pics! I so wish I could have seen that AI conference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit Kidded!**

Congrats Katrina....more bucks...oh my... :shocked: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit Kidded!**

Congrats! New babies are great no matter the gender. But I agree with you. Too many bucklings this year for us also!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

Narcissus kidded! 
twins, buck and doe...buck was dead

I wasn't out there but one of my family members was and didnt tell me, I finally get outside around noon and he's like "theres a dead baby in the barn....". Makes me sick he didnt just come inside and tell me that i had a goat in labor, not just leave her there alone. :angry: stupid.

but, the doeling is doing great, up and nursing, biting every ear in sight.  pretty sure she's correct but havent checked.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

I'm sorry about your buck kid, and the way that happened. But glad mom and doe kid are doing well.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

Congrats on the Doeling...I am so sorry.. about the buckling.....  :hug:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

I'm so happy Narcissus finally kidded. Sorry about your buckling.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

Congratulations on your new babies! Wow, everybody is having Easter babies and I'm so jealous! :greengrin: I'm sorry you lost your one little boy. That would have upset me, too, not being told that one of my girls was in labor.  I can't wait to see pictures of everybody!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

I am so sorry about the loss, I'd be so upset if someone didn't tell me! At least the doeling is doing okay and sure can't wait to see some pics of her!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

Narcissus's doeling, I'm bottle feeding her as Narcie has blown teats. She's smart and taking the bottle well. Fullblood Boer Baby!










Spirit's 2nd buckling.










Spirit's 1st buckling.



















got any Alaska / Gold / Fishing themed names?!?


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: North Star Kidding!! *Spirit & Narcissus Kidded!**

OMG...they are wonderfull, beautifull babies! Youve been busy! 
I've always loved helmie! I'll try to think of some more.
Hey, what do you mean by blown teets?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...man Rush is throwing some Awesome kiddo's.... thick ...thick... :clap: :leap:  

Your FB doeling... looks like she is smiling...too cute....  

Looks like ...Rush's daddy's paint gene... is bouncing back there.... :wink: 

Got to think of names.... :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

her teats have become huge and no milk will even come out, heck I'm not even sure she has milk, I couldn't get any out! same as last year. That's why I got Alpines too 


I'm REALLY proud of what Rush put on the ground, lots of bone, healthy and LOOK AT THOSE HEADS! These are the best Boer profiles I've seen in Alaska.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! 
Will try and think of some...When I read Alaska, Gold or fishing themed the first thing that came into my head was Hook, Line, and Sinker. :slapfloor: now I can't get that out to really think of some.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, so far I have "Salty Dawg" and "Sluicebox" for Katies kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Gold or fishing themed the first thing that came into my head was Hook, Line, and Sinker


 :ROFL:

I am glad you are happy with him Katrina.... the kids show his quality.... I always love the heads on my babies....and glad you love them as well..... :hi5:



> "Salty Dawg" and "Sluicebox" for Katies kids.


 Cute names...HeHe... :laugh:

You really should ask more for his breeding fee's... he is an amazing producer....and is throwing the color gene...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

UM you READ MY MIND! LOL! I think he'll be going up to $200 ... totally worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> UM you READ MY MIND! LOL! I think he'll be going up to $200 ... totally worth it.


 :thumbup:

Don't undersell any of your kids either.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on all your beautiful kids!

I just  that first buckling with the colorful ears! He looks like he has a bit of an attitude! :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Narcissus's FB Doeling, 2 days old!










Sold, 2 day old paint buckling out of Spirit

I didn't get any good ones of Spirit's other buckling, darn!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Impressive! Look at the pose of that lil thang she KNOWS she looks good!! And that buckling, my oh my!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL I know! She struts around like a queen. spoiled little bottle baby!

need some fishing / gold themed names!!


----------



## KFOWLER (Oct 5, 2010)

didn't the former gov. write a book about going rogue...maybe Rogue would be a good name...has connections to Alaska!!! LOL!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Good one kfowler!
I should be able to think of a few. Hubby and I commercial fished for 5 years...but this is a hard one! Ok maybe...
Davy Jones
Slip knot
Beemer/Boomer
Skip/Skipper
I still love Helmie
Tanner (crab)
Pay Dirt (more suited for a race horse)
Brandy  (70s song by Looking Glass...ok, now I'm reaching!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow... look at those babies..... beautiful... :shocked: :hi5: :hug: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous babies!  Look how thick those legs are! What do you think the cost of shipping would be from Alaska to Tallahassee? :laugh:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Name "Mr. Bad Bass" :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

HAHA, Perfect7, shipping would only be like $250. 

I REALLY like "North Star's Going Rogue"
Helmie is quite cute too!!


----------

